# Please pray for our SM member Lynzodolly



## maltese manica

and her little one Albert! I know she hasnt posted anything yet.....and I am feeling so bad and helpless on how to help her ! Please everyone just send her prayers and warm wishes :smcry:You know when I read articles and posts and hear things......... it really makes me wonder about life, why why why............. Lyndsay I am here for you! and so are the other members here! when you can you can explain what is going on! just right now you and Albert need all the prayers you can get!


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'll certainly keep Lindsay and Albert in my prayers.


----------



## maltese manica

Ok everyone Lyndsy is asking for advice and has asked me to post this! Please help.................... 

_Hi Hun not good news I am on my way to a vets university hospital with Albert he's had bloods done and has suspected bone cancer . I might not be on here for a while , he is dying , he is going for a full blood transfusion and bone marrow tests , I'm glad I'm insured as this is going to cost around £4000 in bills if he makes it please say a prayer for us both . I will try come on here tonight and contact you with news but its not looking good  I am so so upset xxx_


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

oh my goodness i dont know what to say poor lyndsey and albert she must be beside herself your both on my thoughts please keep us updated poor baby i have no advice just love hes only a baby :crying 2::crying 2:


----------



## maltese manica

I feel hopless that I cant be with Lyndsy she is all the way in Scotland and here I am Canada......................... She loves Albert more than life....... as we all know that most of us do! Please help!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

did this come on suddenly or has he been poorly??what are his signs?? poor poor baby im so sad for them and hope that he can be helped.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh my I am so sorry! Lindsay must be devastated. I'll be praying that something can be done for Albert!! I do believe in miracles!!!


----------



## maltese manica

um, he wasnt feeling good on the weekend. so she took him to the vet and got some medications and blood work, so she got the call today and had to take him 200 miles away from where she is located! and she has no one to help her go through this! she is alone............... I dont want her and Albert to go through this alone no one ever should!


----------



## maltese manica

I do believe in Miracles to...... I learned that from my Babinka! but still I feel devasted for her and Albert!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Im not from scotland but if i remember rightly glasgow university vet clinic is one of the best in the uk so i hope that they can help him. I think there are other members from scotland bit not sure the best we can do is pray for them both


----------



## maltese manica

if there is anyone in scotland that can travel to Ayer or call to talk to Lyndsy that would be great! As she is going through a really really tough tough time not only just with Albert!!!!!!!!! and I dont want her to be alone! I wish I could fly her here to Canada with Albert! :-( Thanks for everything Lisa! thank you! Thanks Deborah! it means alot to me!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

So very sad about little Albert. My prayers go out to Lyndsey for strength to deal with this devastating situation. I hope this is a wrong diagnosis.

God Bless you, Lyndsey & Albert...


----------



## maltese manica

Thanks Clair it means alot!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

il send her a pm with my number im in new york but home tomorrow morning at least im in the uk so she can text or call me if need be.

glasgow i think specialise in small animals and as its a university also do aloy of research so hopefully have the best facilities.


----------



## maltese manica

Lyndsy my friend this is from the Royal pet form for you! 
Hi Janene, 

I am so sorry to hear about Albert. What a devastating diagnosis for Lynzodolly. 

She's taking him to the best place possible for treatment. Hopefully, the blood transfusion and bone marrow testing will help. Unfortunately, if the cancer is not located in just one area -- one leg, for example -- this type of illness is hard to treat and beat back. They may offer her the options of chemotherapy or radiation. 

Radiation in animals has the same effects as it does in humans -- hardening of tissue and burning. Chemotherapy, on the other hand, doesn't seem to affect them the same way it does us. They don't get nauseous, just get the overall tiredness. 

I really hope little Albert is not in pain and Lynzodolly finds some answers. 

Please let her know I'll be praying for her baby. 

Cate RVT 
__________________
*
Royal Pet Club*


----------



## maltese manica

Lisa You are amazing thank you! Lyndsy is a great great person........... thank you! mabey you can tell me how to use the calling card. can I use it on my cell ? I know Lyndsy will be happy to have support!


----------



## Maglily

This is so sad, thinking of you Lindsey and Albert, and hoping for the best.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

to dial a uk number you need to put 0044 in front of the number then miss off the first didget of her number which is normally a 0.

so if phone number is 07546345616 you would dial 00447546345616 hope this helps.


----------



## maltese manica

ahh this makes sense thank you!


----------



## MoonDog

My heart is breaking for Lyndsy and Albert. They will be in my prayers.


----------



## maltese manica

thanks everyone! I think in this world we need all the prayers and support that we can get!


----------



## eiksaa

That's so sad. I will be thinking of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha

Oh no  :*( praying for a miracle... I've been in this situation last year around this time too and I can just imagine the agony Lyndsy is going through. hoping for the best...


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hello everyone and my dear dear friend janene thank you .. Thank you .. I am waiting on news in around an hour .. From the Glasgow university for small pets .. He is currently having a full blood transfusion and his blood count should be 100 he could run on a minimum of 39 blood counts but he stands currently at just 6. His blood was like water when they took blood. This could be haemmorage from internal somewhere .. Bone cancer .. Or rat poisoning .. They have said rat poisoning is very unlikely .. He is not passing blood in faeces or urine .. So could be the cancer. I am luckily insured and it will cost round £4000 Gbpounds to treat if treatable. So I will update everyone in an hour or so and keep praying it's not cancer as the vet said the kindest thing would be to probably pt Albert to sleep  thanks so much for your kind thoughts x x


----------



## Kathleen

Praying for Albert.
Hang in there little guy. Lots of love to you.


----------



## pippersmom

Saying lots of prayers for Albert and Lindsy.


----------



## maltese manica

If anyone is living in the same area as Lyndsy please reach out to her and see if you could help her with a drive to the university to see Albert............. she doesnt drive and taking a taxi is expensive and I dont want her to be alone! thanks to everyone here!


----------



## WeeGrace

Oh my word Lyndsay you and Albert are in our prayers and thoughts will light a candle in church for you. Daisy sends a special hug and kiss. Thinking of you. As already mentioned we are all here for youxxx


----------



## maltese manica

keep us posted lyndsy


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

I just read this and feel terrible for Lyndsy and Albert. This is devastating and I can just imagine what she is feeling right now. I will be praying that Albert can be helped. Such sad news. :cryinglease keep us posted.


----------



## jodublin

Keeping you and Albert in my prayers Linsay.


----------



## donnad

Lyndsy, you and Albert are in my prayers.


----------



## Bibu

You are also in our prayers. I know how hard it can be to move around in a city where you don't drive , especially with Albert being so ill. I hope you get better news than what the doctors think.


----------



## maggieh

Sending prayers for you both!


----------



## theboyz

Our friends Malt had the same problem. Suspected possible Ant Poison but can not tell, could be cancer etc. She had a blood transfusion and spent several days in the hospital. Today her blood is a normal count and she takes chyclosporin everyday. She is well on her way to recovery, home and happy. Thoughts and prayers coming your way. If you want the phone # of the Vet hospital or to talk to my friend, please pm me.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hello everyone .. Well here's the update .. Alberts on his blood transfusion now his results are back he has IMHA disorder it means he has killed his own blood cells .. It is basically a blood cancer type like leukaemia in adults .. He will come home Sunday we hoping. He will be on medication for the rest of his life., the first week is critical starting tonight whether he won't reject the treatment please pray for Albert  thank yo so much for your prayers it really does help xx


----------



## summer

I'm sorry to hear your baby is sick. I will be keeping you and Albert in my thoughts. Hugs to you guys


----------



## revakb2

Lynzodolly said:


> Hello everyone and my dear dear friend janene thank you .. Thank you .. I am waiting on news in around an hour .. From the Glasgow university for small pets .. He is currently having a full blood transfusion and his blood count should be 100 he could run on a minimum of 39 blood counts but he stands currently at just 6. His blood was like water when they took blood. This could be haemmorage from internal somewhere .. Bone cancer .. Or rat poisoning .. They have said rat poisoning is very unlikely .. He is not passing blood in faeces or urine .. So could be the cancer. I am luckily insured and it will cost round £4000 Gbpounds to treat if treatable. So I will update everyone in an hour or so and keep praying it's not cancer as the vet said the kindest thing would be to probably pt Albert to sleep  thanks so much for your kind thoughts x x



Praying for you and Albert.


----------



## MoonDog

Lyndsy, we'll be praying so hard that little Albert will respond well to this treatment and not reject it. The transfusion should make him feel much better. We're all thinking of you and will be waiting for the next update.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Lyndsy, thanks for the update. Prayers and hugs to you and Albert. Please know that we are here for you. : )


----------



## aksm4

Im so sorrry omg I know how she feels its the worst feeling in the world to have your puppy sick may God put his light on them both and heal that baby xoxoxoxxoxoxoxox


----------



## edelweiss

Lyndsy, Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia is something I have been warned to watch for as Lisi has had 2 severe anaphylactic reactions to her vaccines. Did your baby ever have a bad reaction to a vaccine? I know there are other causes as well. Did your vet have any idea of possible causes?
I am praying & hoping that things stay positive for you. Big hugs.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Yes he had an anti inflammatory injection on Monday , we think he's had a bug , had the jag then got the disease hun  I just hope he responds well to the treatment  thanks so much to each and everyone of you all for your support xx


----------



## Furbabies mom

I just read an article from a holistic point of view where they suggested flea and tick meds(Comfortis and frontline plus) could trigger this.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Could be  he was picking up fine yesterday then after that jag he went down hill  xx


----------



## michellerobison

OMG,prayers being sent. I hope he will be ok... I can't believe it, must have been something that showed symptoms all the sudden?


----------



## maltese manica

Stay strong girl! we will be here to keep you standing!


----------



## Snowbody

Lynzodolly said:


> Hello everyone .. Well here's the update .. Alberts on his blood transfusion now his results are back he has IMHA disorder it means he has killed his own blood cells .. It is basically a blood cancer type like leukaemia in adults .. He will come home Sunday we hoping. He will be on medication for the rest of his life., the first week is critical starting tonight whether he won't reject the treatment please pray for Albert  thank yo so much for your prayers it really does help xx


Lyndsy - I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry that sweet Albert and you are going through this. Am praying that the transfusion helps and that the meds do the trick. We all keep hearing more and more about auto immune diseases in people and now in pets. You are an incredible mom -- I know this is so hard on you but you have to be strong for him and I believe he'll get through this. From what I read you took him to the best hospital and I know that you'll research a lot of this. Try to have a list of written questions for the vets before you take him home so that you can get some answers while you're there face to face. Write down answers and have them slow down if you don't understand some things. And yes, I'm so glad that you have pet insurance - it's things like this that make it very worthwhile. We're all here praying for you and really wishing we lived close enough to be there with you. Sending lots of virtual hugs though. :grouphug:

And what's a jag?? Is that a shot?


----------



## Lynzodolly

Yes he just couldn't walk his gums were white , he wasn't cooperating at all he had peed allover him self ... It was heart breaking ... Ca anyone please find out how much this kind of medication costs long term I am dreading the whole thing .. I know money shouldn't matter but it kind of does I don't ever want to be in this situation again  I'm shattered the house is so empty his toys still scattered everywhere and food in his bowl  xx


----------



## lols82

All the best missus thinking of you both xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thank u Susan and everyone who has asked and said kind words they make me fill up but with joy to know people care xx


----------



## Snowbody

Lyndsy - do you know what medication they are prescribing? From a real fast read on the internet it seems like they might prescribe corticosteroids, like prednisone. I know several members have had their dogs on it for GME/NME etc so they would know better - but I'm not even sure that's the medication they're going with.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Not sure yet Susan .. I might now more tomorrow what he will be on they said its steroid based but I'm guessing both of these are right ,?... I don't even understand the disease .. Or what side effects it has ... My heads all over the place .. I don't want him to lose all his beautiful hair and Gain loads of weight etc ... Oh I'm lost without him . I take such good care bathing him and cleaning his eyes every day ... I bet none of this eye washing will be done ... I'm imagining my poor baby covered in bald patches , tear staining when he currently has none and everything  xx


----------



## cynthia's

I'll add my prayers to everyone else's on here. I wish you and Albert the best! I would be worried too and I am also on a very tight financial budget so it's understandable to worry about the cost. We love our furbabies sooo much but worrying about money just adds to our anguish! Hang in there and try to think positive!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks so much cindy means so much I only hope he lasts the few days and doesn't reject this treatment x


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

thinking of you and sending you lots of positive energy im sure it will be a long night for you i too would be worried stay strong he is in the best place and i bet hes a little fighter!


----------



## edelweiss

Lyndsy, I am in Greece & can get medications from the pharmacy here without a prescription. If you can find out the names & the companies that produce the meds., and the daily amounts I can tell you if it might be available here *at a reduced cost*. I would be willing to buy & send you what you need if it is available and can be sent by post. We could get a system going where I could send you, say a 3 months supply at a time---if that is helpful. 
Please let me know when you find out and I will talk w/my pharmacist. I would love to help you, if we can work out details. Keep chin up now! We are all rooting for you and the baby!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks Lisa ... I just wonder why on earth is this happening to me ( ... I will be forever worried if he comes through and takes to the treatment .. If he rejects it they put him to sleep  I'm dreading all these drugs .. And his health and constantly watching him forever now ...  he's such a ruff n tumble boy !!! X


----------



## maltese manica

thanks to everyone here for the great support for Lyndsy!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi sandi thanks so much not sure what medication it is yet but as soon as I know I will let you know this sounds very very kind and useful !!!!! 3 months at a time sounds fantastic !! Thank u so much for your help especially any money saving for me would be great and of course I would send my payment 3 months in advance to yourself I would never want u or anyone else to be out of pocket .. Thank you again your generosity is overwhelming x x


----------



## Lynzodolly

My dearest friend janene I'm so great full for you in my life at this time x


----------



## maltese manica

hey bud I am grateful for you to! we are blessed to be part of this forum with being around amazing loving people!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lyndsy -- My heart is breaking for you. I know that you must be devasted about Albert, but, hopefully he will respond well to treatment and be able to come home soon.

Sending lots of prayers and positive energy for you and Albert.


----------



## Kathleen

Praying for Albert. I am glad for you that they know what is wrong and have a plan to treat it.
My dog Grendel had a very similar incident years ago - his immune system attacked his blood platelets (instead of red blood cells). The first 24 hours were so scary, waiting to see if he would respond. I am glad Albert is in a good hospital where they can monitor him closely.
Grendel was put on a high dose of steroids. We were able to gradually taper them off over time, and he lived for many many years after that without another incident. I don't remember that the steriods were very expensive, I don't think so. And he didn't lose much hair. It might have thinned out a little bit, and he looked a little puffy, but not much. Maybe your insurance will cover the medication too.
Please try to think positive for Albert. I know how scary it is. Hang in there - we are all sending prayers for Albert and you.


----------



## edelweiss

It really is the least I can do, and praying is the most I can do! Count me in on both.

Medicines are generally much less expensive here, but some are not---so we will stay in contact & see once you know. I leave here on the 17th of Dec. until the 5th of Jan. so maybe we could do one posting before I leave. 

I will keep checking back to see of any news, and hope for some good news soon. I would also do what others have suggested. Research as much as you can & ask good questions. You are your baby's advocate!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks so so much Lynn I appreciate that I hope so too  xx no bedtime cuddles for me x


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thank you Kathleen that message has given me some hope thank goodness !! Thank u xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Sandi your are a gem  .. Thanks so much and I will let you know as soon as I know and we can look into it all its so confusing ( xx


----------



## maltese manica

if anyone is in ayr scotland ..................... please if they could help Lyndsy get a lift to the hospital.........or just to be with her!


----------



## sdubose

I am so sorry about poor Albert. I'm praying for ya'll.


----------



## edelweiss

Lyndsy, this is an excellent BUT long article on IMHA:

IMHA: Diagnosing and treating a complex disease - Veterinary Medicine


----------



## eiksaa

Isn't Albert really young? This is so heartbreaking. I am praying he pulls through like the little champ he is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

if he responds well to his treatment and needs monthly medication i see no reason why he cant live a full and normal life this is something to discuss with your vets. Naturally as mummies we will always worry about our fluffs but dogs have a way of dealing with things way better than us i doubt it would even phase him!!!Stay positive and optomistic!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Just got on and saw this....

Will pray for Albert, and pray his body accepts the treatment.

:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Lyndsy, I'm just seeing this...I' so sorry you have this serious concern with your precious little Albert!! The power of prayer has worked wonders so keep the faith!! 
I think all of wish we couls just surround you with big hugs!! since we can't do it physically.. we will do it 'virtually" ..:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

I know it is all so very scarey right now and prayers certainly going out that there is no 'rejection'. Try to look to where the meds work and look to where you baby will be home and maintained well on the meds! 

When my Missy was dx with a very aggressive cancer ( bladder) the prognosis was dire...no matter what choice of treatment we did for her. HOWEVER!! I learned statistics are simply that... statistics.. not carved in stone. My baby girl beat the odds and amazed even the 'experts'! 
I also learned to yes, learn all you can *BUT* also try to take it one day at a time.... look to 'today' to cope with... don't worry about 'tomorrow' until tomorrow comes. Will be praying you'll have LOADS!!!and LOADS!! of 'tomorrows' with you Albert!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

Lindsy i will most definitely keep you and Albert in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## chichi

Sending prayers to you and Albert, so sorry you are having to go through this. Praying that the meds. work.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thank you all so much for your advice .. He's only 5 months old eikssa thanks Sami I've just read it .. It's all so much to take in .. I'm just hoping the next few days go well and he copes well the specialist said he is doing well with his blood transfusion .. And he was giving the nurses little licks on their hands ))) ... The vet we use in Ayr was crying when he was diagnosed ! ... Thy were so good with him I will have to take them flowers in .. I called the breeder and she said bring him here I will put him to sleep and just give you a new puppy I have recently fund out she breeds 18 different breeds of dog all year round  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thank you xx


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I also just read all of these posts and want to let you know that I will pray for your little Albert that the Blood Transfusions take affect and send positive thoughts that he will come through this. Wish we were all closer by so that we could be with you during this stressful time. Thoughts and prayers will continue for you both.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I'm sure this was so unexpected in such a young puppy. But please remember to be positive! We are all here for you! Please keep us updated on little Albert.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Awww snuggles mom  thank you soooo sweet !! It's quiet without him !!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi mane ... Yes so unexpected we just thought it was a tummy bug !!! Not this !!  I miss his stinky butt xx


----------



## TLR

Just seeing this and wanted you to know you are both in my prayers.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks so much Tracey your bens adorable I wish I had my boy at home to snuggle xx


----------



## TLR

Lynzodolly said:


> Thanks so much Tracey your bens adorable I wish I had my boy at home to snuggle xx


I wish you had him home as well and praying that will happen.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Lyndsy, I will keep Albert (and you) in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SammieMom

rayer:rayer: Lyndsy - I am praying your little Albert gets well fast. Hang in there sweetie. 
xxxx


----------



## Avec Bravissimo

You are both in my thoughts and prayers. I know how stressful this can be.

I sure would drive you all over Scotland if I could!

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## maggieh

Praying he responds well to treatment.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Lyndsy, still sending prayers for your Albert. I know what its like to have a furbaby not feel well. Prayers and hugs to you....praying for tomorrow to be a great day for you and Albert. Hugs.....:hugging:


----------



## joyomom

Prayers and hugs to you Lyndsy and for Albert!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Lyndsy, I am just seeing this too and am praying for you and Arthur. I am so sorry this is happening and that you're all alone. If I could, I would drive you wherever. Are you at the vet's now or staying at a hotel? Will you be able to stay until they let him go? How long do they think he will need to stay? Leila will be 5 months on the 8th and I can't imagine having to go through what you're going through now. I know it's got to be so scary! Hang in there and try to be strong for Arthur. Also, you stay safe and try to get some sleep tonight because he's gonna need you healthy and well rested as soon as he responds to his treatment and gets to go home with you. Hugs & Prayers!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Oh, and Sandi, that is so sweet of you to offer to help her with the meds! :wub:

Lyndsy, I don't know what name brand they will put him on, but if it's generic prednisone, it shouldn't cost much.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi every one so many thoughts and love being sent I'm so so overwhelmed to wake up to these lovely messages , well I have found out its primary imha ... I'm not a hundred percent what it all means really ... I waiting till 9 ... 3 hours from now and I will call them up hopefully he made it through the night all ok .. They said they would call if things changed but not sure they would at like midnight etc ... Pam no I had to come home it's a long way from my home and I don't drive And I can't take time from work as I will need time off once he gets home to watch him  .. It's a catch 22... And you can't go in and see him as he said it might distress him further ... Seeing me leaving him etc ... Oh I miss him so so much  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Aww Kelly that's so sweet thank you I know all of your support has been amazing I hope he gets well and I can post lots of photos on here for you to see his recovery .. .. Give bravo , sammie and penny , Ben , Madison axel and Paxton ( great names )... Sweetness and wee reads kisses from me xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Ahhh little Zoey  ... And mateo and Mia thank you  and of course baby Leila .. Xx


----------



## Furbabies mom

Said my morning prayers, Albert is on the top of my list, and big hugs to you Lindsay.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lyndsy ... I am just reading about your precious fluff baby Albert. 

Please know that my prayers are with you and darling Albert. I pray he is home happy and healthy real soon. 

Sending you and Albert lots of hugs.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks so much Marie and Deborah .. I called this morning they said he is being very loving towards the staff  .. And he has has his transfusion .. He is being given steroid injections and having a scan this morning to check for tumours but they think unlikely he has any... Then they will continue his bloods tomorrow as they said his wee body can not take any more today taken from him .. Yesterday his blood count was at 25 from 6. The minimum is 39 to live on ... So hoping it will increase day by day and I'm hoping to bring him home on Sunday fingers crossed he keeps strong !!!! Xx


----------



## maggieh

Good news this morning - praying he has a good day today!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks maggie !!!! Means so much he's a little fighter !!!! Xx


----------



## Summergirl73

I just woke up and saw this news Lyndsy ~ oh how my heart breaks for you! We all now have a plan though....we are going to love you both and pray you right through this! We are right here for you and so you are never alone. Lifting up faith filled prayers and sending LOTS of hugs your way. Stay strong and keep us posted on his continued recovery!


----------



## Avec Bravissimo

Well, I woke up this morning and came to this board first to see how he did.

I'm so glad he made it through the night - and affection takes energy and effort, so he must be feeling some good effects from his care....so that seems positive.

Sending you both hugs....and Bravo sends his butterfly kisses!

I'll check on you guys again this evening....


----------



## TLR

Lindsay, I am so happy to hear Albert is doing better this morning. Continuing to pray for him, thanks for the update.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Checking in on little Albert... happy to see the numbers are going up and the news encouraging! Prayers will be continuing!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

SM is the first place that I came to this morning and was so very happy to see that Albert is doing better after his transfusion. Prayers will still continue for both you and Albert. Looking for more updates as you find out more news.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I just woke up and came here 1st thing to check for an update. I'm so glad to hear his platelet count is up. I will continue to pray it continues to get better. Yes, that makes sense to wait and take off work for when he's home. It sounds like he is in good hands right now. They're probably going to fall in love with that sweet affectionate baby and hate to see him leave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Lyndsy, woke up and wanted to check in and see his platelet count is up....good news. My heart aches for you and I will be praying for your precious baby Albert. Hugs to you.


----------



## SammieMom

rayer:rayer: praying for your precious boy. I'm so happy he was able to recieve fast care. Your a great Mom to him. Take care.
hugs


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks so much to each and everyone of you lovely thoughtfull people it these responses !!... I should know more news tonight .. My sweet boy I miss him terribly .. I keep looking on here at all our comments and it spurs me on through the day ... Oh I hope he responds well and we can put it all behind us ,, I have read on some articles on the Internet that as vaccinations can trigger relapses in his condition they can waver them in future do you think it's possible as when his booster is due I will panic !!! But wat about kennelling on holiday times ?!! ... Does anyone know ?... Xx


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

I am just checking in and am so glad that Albert is showing signs of improvement and i hope he continues to do so! He is in a great place. Am thinking of you both!

I personally do not know but write all these things down so that you remember to ask the vet them so easy to forget otherwise!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks kandis !!! Xx


----------



## pippersmom

Praying that Albert continues to improve. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Lisa thank you so much means so much it's a shame as I could visit him from 12 till 2 in afternoons but it's so far out the way and I can't drive  do you think he will forget me in 5 days ? Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thank you Kathy and pipper !!! Xx


----------



## mary-anderson

So sorry your little Albert is not well. I'll be praying the treatments go well.


----------



## edelweiss

Lynzodolly said:


> Lisa thank you so much means so much it's a shame as I could visit him from 12 till 2 in afternoons but it's so far out the way and I can't drive  do you think he will forget me in 5 days ? Xx


No, definitely won't forget you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My Kitzi was kept when he was 1 1/2 by a friend. He is now 2 1/2 and she came to care for him last week when I was in the UK---well, I have never seen him do that "happy dance" he did when she came in! We laughed so hard. Elephants have nothing on these little ones!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Lynzodolly said:


> Lisa thank you so much means so much it's a shame as I could visit him from 12 till 2 in afternoons but it's so far out the way and I can't drive  do you think he will forget me in 5 days ? Xx


Dont you panic he will never forget you, you are being an amazing mummy to him yes he is far away BUT he is in the BEST place possible and i feel that that is the most important thing for him at the moment and you made a massive decision to take him to a far away place to get the best possible care rather than 5 minutes up the road where yes he would have been closer but would not have been treated as well so kudos to you!

You are his mummy he will never forget that when you see him again it will be like you were never gone!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Aww thanks sandi kinda made my heart heavy thinking he might not remember me .... That's good news my little baby boy ... Xx

Thanks Mary for your prayers and thoughts I'm lost without him I actually woke up at 3am saying boy here boy "... Then remembered he was not there  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Aww Lisa thanks  I'm filling up as I read that ... So lovely thank u .. I hope your newborn trip went well il text you my number in a minute so I can update u when I can't get on here cx


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

I think sometimes the hardest decisions are the best decisions and you put Albert first which goes to prove that!


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Thanks so much to each and everyone of you lovely thoughtfull people it these responses !!... I should know more news tonight .. My sweet boy I miss him terribly .. I keep looking on here at all our comments and it spurs me on through the day ... Oh I hope he responds well and we can put it all behind us ,, I have read on some articles on the Internet that as vaccinations can trigger relapses in his condition they can waver them in future do you think it's possible as when his booster is due I will panic !!! But wat about kennelling on holiday times ?!! ... Does anyone know ?... Xx


Never mind the kennels I'll look after him


----------



## Lynzodolly

Aww that would be so sweet  sammy would love him to stay. ) xx


----------



## Kathleen

So glad Albert is holding his own. He must be a tough little guy. Sounds like everyone at the hospital loves him already!

About the vaccinations, when my Grendel had his similar episode, our vet said absolutley no vaccines again ever. His immune system could not handle them, and it could trigger another incident. She wrote a letter for us saying he had a medical waiver for vaccines and he never had another one. Definitely ask the doctor about this when Albert comes home. In my opinion it is not worth risking it happening again. If a kennel won't accept the waiver, I would try to find somewhere else. 



Lynzodolly said:


> Thanks so much to each and everyone of you lovely thoughtfull people it these responses !!... I should know more news tonight .. My sweet boy I miss him terribly .. I keep looking on here at all our comments and it spurs me on through the day ... Oh I hope he responds well and we can put it all behind us ,, I have read on some articles on the Internet that as vaccinations can trigger relapses in his condition they can waver them in future do you think it's possible as when his booster is due I will panic !!! But wat about kennelling on holiday times ?!! ... Does anyone know ?... Xx


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Aww that would be so sweet  sammy would love him to stay. ) xx


2 brothers together, anytime


----------



## Lynzodolly

Kathleen thanks so much for that advice I am writing all these things down to ask the vet also .. As there's so much to ask. ... I think I'd b too scared to ever vaccinate him again also ... Oh can't wait for tonight with more news xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Sammy and Albert  bros together  xx double trouble for u !!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Just got on the computer and went to SM right away to check on Albert. Glad that his platelets are moving in the right direction. Still praying for him and you. I know this is so hard for you but all you are thinking about is Albert and what he needs, not yourself. The real meaning of a mom. :wub:
I wouldn't worry about him not remembering you or loving you just as much. My neighbor had spinal surgery and had to send her dog away for 9 weeks. She just came back and boy, what a love fest 
About the vaccines - I wouldn't chance it. If they're saying they'll give you a waiver I would do that. It isn't worth risking Albert's life. I bet you can find someone to look after him -- I just saw that we have another member in Scotland. :chili::chili: When I have gone on vacation a friend watched Tyler one time and my cousin another. I'm sure he's so cute that you'll find someone anxious to watch him...and if you want you can pay them what you would pay a kennel since you'd spend that anyway.
Stay strong and give us updates when you get a chance :grouphug:


----------



## Leila'sMommy

No, I don't think he will forget you either! We had a Pomeranian for 15 years. When my mother had moved to a different state, Copper had not seen her in over a year and when she came back to visit, Copper came to see who had just come in the door. When he saw her, he immediately stopped for just a second and looked like he was thinking, "am I dreaming?" Then he immediately ran to her with his tail wagging. Everyone in the room said ,"awww!" At the same time as we could all tell he was so happy to see her. It was soooo sweet and I wish I had it on video. He never left her side the entire visit and even slept with her at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly

Susan thank you so much for your confidence in wee Albert means so much .. I know such kind offer and yes I would defo pay the same rate as kennels to have peace of mind that he was going to be in good hands , and especially with his wee brother  means we will defo have to meet soon when my boy gets better and let them meet up .. ... I'm still waiting for news will prob b same time when the specialist leaves for the day apparently he is world class and is very dedicated along with so many American trainees , nurses and vets there I heard in the hospital it is a massive place all state of the art equipment and labs to help my wee man recover ... I just wish that he was closer but I thought to myself If I saw him everyday I would prob upset myself and maybe him more by leaving Him agai and again distressing him ... 3 more nights xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Ahhhh pam !! That's absolutely adorable story !!! Am glad .. I bet Alberts well milking the attention of all those ladie nurses !!!! Xx


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Susan thank you so much for your confidence in wee Albert means so much .. I know such kind offer and yes I would defo pay the same rate as kennels to have peace of mind that he was going to be in good hands , and especially with his wee brother  means we will defo have to meet soon when my boy gets better and let them meet up .. ... I'm still waiting for news will prob b same time when the specialist leaves for the day apparently he is world class and is very dedicated along with so many American trainees , nurses and vets there I heard in the hospital it is a massive place all state of the art equipment and labs to help my wee man recover ... I just wish that he was closer but I thought to myself If I saw him everyday I would prob upset myself and maybe him more by leaving Him agai and again distressing him ... 3 more nights xx


You wouldn't have to pay anything at all, Sammy would have a wee play friend for a while and i'm sure he would happily share all his toys 

Fingers crossed he will be with you again on Sunday, it's not long and things are looking positive!!


----------



## Lynzodolly

I know Hun .. It will be a good excuse to put so many cute sweaters on him to keep him warm and cover all his wee baldy patches. !!!! Poor soul xx 

And yes I would pay !!!! X x


----------



## maltese manica

I am happy to hear that he is feeling a bit better! still praying for him!!!!


----------



## SammieMom

Lyndsy-Did they say he is eating well? I am so sorry your going through this with your puppy. I know your prob thinking why my puppy. It's so hard to accept when a puppy is sick, but happened to me too. Too much info to take in all at once. So glad there is a treatment for this disorder. Are they testing him today to determine what it is or do they know now? 
Please try not to worry about any changes coming concerning Alberts's long term care and boarding all will fall into place for you. :thumbsup: Others that deal with limitations for shots, meds, travel, boarding will have good advise for you. Just like human kids you'll have a plan for him. I wonder if they will know the cause of Albert's sudden illness. How scary for you to be told it was so serious. :huh: I would be freaking out too. I'm so glad you have this forum and prayer thread. This is nothing like your going thru---but who knows what could have happened? When I gave Sammie topical frontline plus on a trip for the first time (he's 3) he had a very scary reaction in middle of the night - out of town. :w00t: He panted, paced, got hot, red skin. All went away by am, but now I hate I ever gave it to him.  We just don't know cause millions get shots or take same meds with no problems. Sounds like a wonderful hospital. Thats awesome!!
Oh, nothing on earth could ever erase you from his memory!!
It's afternoon across the pond, so you may know more soon. :wub:
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi there kandis  well he was diagnosed with IMHA disease... He had his full blood transfusion yesterday and they checked his blood count from 6 it has one up to 25... A minimum to live on would be 39... But the vet said no more bloods to be taken today as his little body is so tired ... Tomorrow they are hoping his bloods keep going up ... He's started steroid treatment heavy doses to fight it off ... And hoping to wean him on on oral meds by Sunday the next few days are touch and go but if he continues to fight He will make it .. He will be on treatment for life as he is a primary sufferer .. But hopefully the minimum treatment ... So just fingers crossed ... He was getting scans done today to see any tumours but the vet thinks he had a bug then when they gave him an injection on the Monday .. It set it off .... Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

And yes he's started eating  thank goodness xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi janene I pm'd u xx


----------



## SammieMom

Lyndsy--Wanted to add. I find it helpful to keep notes of things I want to ask the Vet when they call and for visits. I can easily get caught up in the conversation and forget to ask things--- till after I hang up. 
xxx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Good idea kandis I will keep a note pad and pen on me .. I've also been looking up on the Internet and trying to read up on the disease .. I'm so gutted  why Albert ?!!! He's such a tiny tot !!! Xx


----------



## SammieMom

Thanks Lyndsy, you explained it so well. Am sorry I missed your post and you had to rewrite all of it. 
xxxx


----------



## Lynzodolly

No no its fine honestly  I don't mind ... I love your two babies their gorgeous .. ,, I feel so helpless here and him there .. I just hope the vet phones soon with more news I don't like to phone and pester them but it always seems forever you wait for news  xx


----------



## SammieMom

Lynzodolly said:


> Good idea kandis I will keep a note pad and pen on me .. I've also been looking up on the Internet and trying to read up on the disease .. I'm so gutted  why Albert ?!!! He's such a tiny tot !!! Xx


In my exper I find when Vets call me with a update it's usually a quicker conversation. May be diff for you. The Vet asst's working with our case we're always avail to answer more questions anytime. I would call just to check on him and she was so kind. Then I got to talk with the main Vet at length (my notes) when I picked him up at hospital. I know it's not fair for little Albert, never is. These wonderful Vets get him home to Mommy Sunday. 
xxxx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Okay Hun il give them a call and see  thanks xx il let u know when I get word xx


----------



## Maglily

Just checking in and hoping Albert is having a good day.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi Brenda still waiting on word but as far as this morning wee mans still fighting  thanks so much xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi all well I promised an update tonight and the vet has not got in touch!! I have just called and the surgery is closed well the number for reception is there is no other number given !! So it is going to be a long night I'm guessing no news is good news but I'm still upset no call ... So first thing I will be on that phone.  xx


----------



## Grace'sMom

Oh Lyndsy  I'm so sorry no one called you!


----------



## edelweiss

Oh Rats! 
I will check back in the AM & pray for sleep for you both tonight! I know you must be disappointed but I agree "no news is good news!"


----------



## Kathleen

The vet must have gotten tied up with an emergency.
It is too bad that someone didn't call you so you wouldn't worry.
You are so right, no news is good news.
It is so hard waiting to hear. Try to get some rest.
Still praying for your little tough man.


----------



## Sylie

Lyndsy, I just want to add my well wishes to the others. :grouphug: Dear, sweet, tiny Albert...thank goodness you are able to get him top-notch care.


----------



## michellerobison

I our vet gets busy with an emergency a tech will call. I'd rather someone called than leaving me hanging... Is the vet close to you where you can go in to see him?
We're all praying..rayer:


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi tori and sandi  ohh I know my heart breaks for him I just want to hold him close  it's getting harder today knowing he's so far away xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Kathleen and Sylvia .. Thanks so so much for your prayers ... I just hope wee babinka .. Maltesemanica wee baby is ok too !! It's so unfair I would rather be ill than these babies xx

Hi Michelle no the surgery hospital is like 200 miles away round trip I think and I can't drive and don't have anyone to take me up there it's over a hundred pounds in taxi fairs also  xx


----------



## SammieMom

So sorry you didnt hear back. I assume someones there just dont answer phonesruling could try calling the after hrs # and leave message if no answer say you want someone to just call back. We will all be here tonight. No news is good news. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Sorry they didn't get back to you. I guess it's late there now but I would try leaving another message since really they should have been in touch. Otherwise first thing tomorrow. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Aww, I'm so sorry you didn't get an update. I also believe no news is good news and they would've called you if things didn't go well. Try to get to sleep early tonight. It will make the morning seem to come sooner and you can call them. Also, you must be drained from all this worrying and your body and mind surely need some extra sleep. The rest of us on this side of the world will hold little Arthur in prayer and good thoughts while you catch a little break. Hugs!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi kandis and Susan my friends !  .. When you call there is no option to leave a message it just says call for emergencys only and gives another number but I don't really want to disturb them with just an update  ... I find it strange that they don't have a nurse with a phone when it is such a huge 24 icu hospital  ... And I could possibly go up to see Albert tomorrow if I get a few trains up to him and a bus ... Do you think it would distress him me seeing him then leaving again or do you think I should go ?... I don't know I don't want him to pine for me for another few days when the vet had said he was sedated and content .... X x


----------



## Lynzodolly

Pam your just too sweet with your kind words ,. Thanks so much .. Oh I really am drained and I need to go back to work in the morning  dreading it my mobile will be on loud !!!! Xx


----------



## aksm4

Any news on little Albert??


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi there aksm4 ... No news as the vet did not call me  and now I can't get hold of him till the morning ... I'm guessing no news is good news. ...  I'm hoping and praying all is well with my wee baby boy I miss him so so much tonight xx


----------



## SammieMom

Lyndsy,
I don't know what to tell you about visiting Albert Saturday. I know you miss him. Yours is a different situation than mine was when Sammie was in hospital. His surgeon did not want Sammie to see me at all for 2 days after his leg surgery. She said it would cause him to think he was leaving. Albert is quiet and sedated and he prob has gotten into the hospital routine, so I would do what ever the Vet recommended. But I totally understand you wanting to see him. :wub: I don't think he is pining away if he is sedated. Sammie's surgeon told me something like this? Dogs go into a (different mode) to heal when they are sick, and their bodies slow down and relax. It's harder on us when they are in hospital. 

Hope your getting some rest..:thumbsup:
xxxx


----------



## Avec Bravissimo

I am in the camp that says no news is good news...

...but, like you, I would be looking forward to each and every updates.

He is in all our thoughts and prayers...and so are you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Lyndsy....hang in there. I know how very hard it is to sit and wait for news. Try and be extra strong for Albert. Prayers and hugs to you and your sweet angel. :hugging:


----------



## maltese manica

Lyndsy............... Ralphael the angel is with both your Albert and Babinka and any other pets that are sick! At least in a sense you are not totally alone going through this! Hugs!!!!!!


----------



## maltese manica

Dont worry buddy!!! everyone is here for you!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Lyndsy, as you can see, there are many people here pulling and praying for you and little Albert. Prayers do work. I can understand your frustration not knowing how he is doing. All you can do is have faith he is resting and holding his own. He is obviously getting very good care.
Are you and LOL82 near each other? I hope so; it is hard for all these caring people to be so far away, unable to offer support in person.
Little Albert won't forget you but just try to accept he is in good hands. Maybe saving your money for a trip to pick him up would be best; also will keep him less excited and resting, enabling him to gain strength.
We all are anxious for you and Albert - God Bless you both.
Hugs,


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi everyone so many nice messages to wake up to this morning I am so angry all night I waited for a call but none came , then this morning just half an hour ago I called the hospital , they said we had emergencies last night and I said I can understand that I'm just calling for an update and he said listen the specialist will call you when he knows news and hung up on me !!!!! Grrrr I am angry !!!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Kandis u think its probably best that I wait home for him  ... Am just hoping all is a good news today  xx


----------



## edelweiss

Lyndsy, you poor dear! Really, it seems cruel to me that no one is in contact w/you. I am sure your baby is getting the best possible care but you truly have a right to know what is going on w/him. Can you ask the specialist to have someone specific call you each day w/an update? That seems to be the least they can do to put your mind at ease. I am sorry but it seems like they don't realize what this little bug means to you. I know there are cultural differences, but really!
We had an older dog in vet hospital once (our friend was the vet) & he called us every day. He, too, asked us not to come as Kirby was on infusions & it upset him so when we left that he would howl for hours. We abided by what they asked and it was very, very difficult for us. We did not know if he would live or die. They finally called and said we could come & get him as there was nothing else they could do for him & they wanted him to be w/us when he passed. As soon as he saw us he perked up & we took him to another hospital & it turned out he lived several more years! 
So it is a hard call for me to tell you what to do---but not as hard as it is for you to sit it out not knowing how he really is!
Sometimes we have to trust when we don't have a lot of that on reserve. . . I will pray that God will give you wisdom & tenacity along w/skill for the doctors. I wish I were there to give you a big hug!


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Hi everyone so many nice messages to wake up to this morning I am so angry all night I waited for a call but none came , then this morning just half an hour ago I called the hospital , they said we had emergencies last night and I said I can understand that I'm just calling for an update and he said listen the specialist will call you when he knows news and hung up on me !!!!! Grrrr I am angry !!!! Xx


They've not let you know yet? Cheek, phone them back. That's bad they've not let you know, chances are you'll get someone else on the phone if you call back who may be much more helpfull.


----------



## Summergirl73

I could not have said it better than Sandi and Laura. Wonderful wisdom shared. Please know we are thinking about you this a.m. and lifting up a prayer.


----------



## SammieMom

Lynzodolly said:


> Kandis u think its probably best that I wait home for him  ... Am just hoping all is a good news today  xx


Lyndsy-I'm sorry that happened. I was hoping you could talk to vet. Is the person that hung up going to have some one call? I'd be asking for the person in charge of the office. :angry: even if to say you shouldn't be treated like that. I know it can be frustrating for hospitals with ER situations here as well. Hang in there, someone should call soon I would think.
xxx


----------



## maltese manica

If you dont hear anything, get yourself down there to see what the heck is happening! and complain! hugs to you! let us know what is going on....


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Its nearly 5pm here if you havent heard anything i would be inclined to give them another call before the specialists go home as they might do???


----------



## Snowbody

How rude and frustrating I think I would try again and ask for the office manager. Or else call after hours and use the darn emergency line. You have a right to know how your sweetie pie is doing. Still praying. 

You might have to take yourself there, though I know it's a long way to go, even to talk to the doctor...you don't have to let Albert see you if it will upset him but there might be a way for you to see him and him not see you.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Praying that all is well with Albert today.


----------



## edelweiss

I am thinking of the time difference here from Scotland & hoping against hope that the vet hospital will contact you now. Please let us know when you hear something! Bless your heart!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I'm so sorry that happened this morning! I was hoping you'd have an update by now. I would call again too and if the person who answers isn't allowed to give out information, then insist on speaking to someone who can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hello everybody !!!! Well I have not long got off the phone from the vets !!! All blinking day iv waited patiently !!!. ... His bloods are only up to 26 from 25 yesterday ... But they were at 6 on Wednesday .... They have to be at least over 40 they are now saying preferably nearer 50 ... They think I will upset him if I came to him ... So having to wait it out .. They didn't ind anything on the scan ... He is off all injections and is now on oral mess as from today ... Which is good news .. They think earliest it will be I could have him home would be Sunday but she thinks early next week now might be more like it  .... Upset !!!... But they said things are going in the right direction with him ,, they love him ! And he isn't pining much he doesn't like to be on his own in a cage  he ain't used to a cage  .. And there not sure if he might need another transfusion or not I'm hoping not !!! ... Grrrrr ...  thank u everyone for the prayers and kind thoughts still really makes my day ... I have been so so so agitated all day to the point I want to chew someone's ears off !!! I'm never like this ! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Meds


----------



## Lynzodolly

Also it wasn't the specialist who called it was just a nurse  which made me feel a bit frustrated xx


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Lyndsy, I don't understand why they make it is so difficult for you to talk with them at the hospital. I would be crazy already. Maybe its worth it for you to show up over the weekend and speak with someone face to face and discuss the situation further. I know how you must feel at this point but try to stay strong and hold it together.....for little Albert. Please know we are all here for you. I will continue to pray and send hugs to you and Albert.


----------



## edelweiss

Well Lyndsy, I wish I were there to help chew off some ears. I am a very patient person but when it comes to my babies, I lose it completely. I would say most of the SMers I have met would fall in the same category---and probably those I haven't met too!
Here is something I recently posted on FB::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom

So glad things are moving in right direction. You prob won't get to talk to a Vet though till after the weekend. I don't understand why they don't have the specialist call-he might say same thing as nurse. Not sure about seeing Albert.  Would he be more upset if you came and left (?) or would it benefit him? I know you have tried, boy I don't understand why a doctor has not called you back. Still praying for Albert. 
xxxx

Sandi, your post is so true!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly

He he he !!!! I love that little caption !!!! Made me laugh out loud !!! 

Yes I'm going to go up Sunday for sure .. I went to my vets here also they want all this money I said look lady I can afford what I can afford that's why I took out insurance and my insurance said that my local vets can claim it all on my policy they shouldn't be charging me only the excess which I have already paid grrrr !!!! Am not a happy chappy today !!! He he xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

And hi kandis I'm just going to keep away until I can get him for good it would just upset the little baba ... ... And I wouldn't want to do that if he is eating etc right now ... Thanks so much for checking in on all of this and giving your time to send well wishes it has made my last few days so much more bearable to have your prayers and advice on things I wouldn't know I mean it everyone for the bottom of my heart thank you xx


----------



## Kathleen

So glad little Albert is holding his own and that they did not see anything on the scan.
When my Grendel had the similar incident it took about a week for his levels to come back to the point that he could come home.
I know it is hard to be without him, but truly he is so much safer there where they can monitor his blood and be sure he is stable. They can react quickly if there is any change.
I am glad you have such a good hospital for him, even if the communiciation hasn't been good.
I would think that the stress of you visiting him would not be good. he will be excited to see you, and then it will be stressful for him when you leave. If he is doing okay and improving, the stress might not be good for him. Maybe you can convince one of the nurses who loves him to take a photo with her phone and email it to you so that you can see him?


----------



## edelweiss

Kathleen said:


> So glad little Albert is holding his own and that they did not see anything on the scan.
> When my Grendel had the similar incident it took about a week for his levels to come back to the point that he could come home.
> I know it is hard to be without him, but truly he is so much safer there where they can monitor his blood and be sure he is stable. They can react quickly if there is any change.
> I am glad you have such a good hospital for him, even if the communiciation hasn't been good.
> I would think that the stress of you visiting him would not be good. he will be excited to see you, and then it will be stressful for him when you leave. If he is doing okay and improving, the stress might not be good for him. Maybe you can convince one of the nurses who loves him to take a photo with her phone and email it to you so that you can see him?


:goodpost::ThankYou:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lyndsy -- I can feel your frustration and don't blame you one bit, but, in the end, being frustrated won't help.

Glad to hear that Albert is making progress (even though it's slower than we would like).

Continuing prayers for Albert and sending lots and lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thank you Lynn  I know I just feel lost  I don't know if they will send a pic ,.. Il ask when I call I the morning ... I can't wait to have him home and spoil him rotten again  ... Ma wee man ... ,,and maybe he might get home earlier than next week but I know he's I the right place getting the best help he can ..  xx


----------



## Snowbody

Going in the right direction is definitely good news. He's in the best place for what's wrong with him right now so as hard as it is not to see him you're doing what's best for him. :wub::wub:


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi Kathleen looks like my boys gonna be the same then , as your wee one had , a week ... Oh well I'm just being selfish wanting him home  lol ... I bet he's being given plenty of cuddles he is just so cute ! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi Susan  I know ... And how could they not love him there ! ... Lol ... I'm biast !! He he... Just wonder where he thinks I am ?!! Xx I hope he doesn't think I've dumped him  xx


----------



## Furbabies mom

So glad that Albert is improving, even though it's slow going. I know it's hard to do, but try to be patient, and know that he!s in the best place, and will be home soon. I do think they should of had some one call you on a regular basis to update you on Albert. sending you hugs and Albert is in my prayers!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Deborah your so kind thank you I'm steam cleaning my carpets while I get chance I know it's impossible with him around he dives on it !!! ... he he xx


----------



## Furbabies mom

Lynzodolly said:


> Deborah your so kind thank you I'm steam cleaning my carpets while I get chance I know it's impossible with him around he dives on it !!! ... he he xx


Yes that is what I'd do keep busy to keep your mind occupied and the time go by quicker!


----------



## Lynzodolly

I now Deborah time seems to Be going so slowly... Wonder what they're feeding him there  xx


----------



## Grace'sMom

Aww I'm glad he is making progress. Progress, no matter how slow, is always a good thing 

He probably feels like this is just one very long day  And I'm sure they are loving him up there! How can you not love on a Maltese?


----------



## Summergirl73

Lifting up a prayer for a speedy recovery, excellent communication and compassionate care. Hugs.


----------



## TLR

I know this is frustrating to you and rightfully so but I am glad he is making some progress and holding his own. I will continue to pray for Albert.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I'm continuing to keep you and little Albert in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lyndsy, you and sweet Albert continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Aww thanks tori I know he's such a sweetheart so he is ... I will phone up around eleven am again and see if any news I'd be so happy if I can take him home tomorrow !!!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

To Bridget , Marie , Glendale and Tracey thanks so much for your thoughts for us it means the world it really does I hope you give your babies extra cuddles from me while I can't cuddle my own  xxx


----------



## Avec Bravissimo

Checking in on you two....hoping you get a really good report today!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hello everyone all my lovely caring sm friends  .... Update on Albert ... His bloods this morning are 27 from 26 yesterday .. He is doing well he is eating lots .. Drinking ... Kissing all the staff and acting the joker apparently  .... Well the vets has said if he is same tomorrow he can come home tomorrow afternoon !!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! ... But on the condition I take at least 3 days off and monitor him closely and watch him like a hawk for the next week till he gets back for more bloods and check up ... Then the vet thinks he will be on medication for at least 6 months the wean him off .., so I am overjoyed !!!! I will post pics on here for you all to see his sweet face  and recovery the vet said he has lost a few pounds but not to be alarmed  I'm so so excited !!... Thanks to all my lovely new friendships I have made your caring had truly got me through this I know he is not out of the woods and it will be a contant battle but at least I still have my baby boy I've missed hm. Much ... Thank you so much each and everyone and I will keep posting updates on here xxx


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Hello everyone all my lovely caring sm friends  .... Update on Albert ... His bloods this morning are 27 from 26 yesterday .. He is doing well he is eating lots .. Drinking ... Kissing all the staff and acting the joker apparently  .... Well the vets has said if he is same tomorrow he can come home tomorrow afternoon !!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! ... But on the condition I take at least 3 days off and monitor him closely and watch him like a hawk for the next week till he gets back for more bloods and check up ... Then the vet thinks he will be on medication for at least 6 months the wean him off .., so I am overjoyed !!!! I will post pics on here for you all to see his sweet face  and recovery the vet said he has lost a few pounds but not to be alarmed  I'm so so excited !!... Thanks to all my lovely new friendships I have made your caring had truly got me through this I know he is not out of the woods and it will be a contant battle but at least I still have my baby boy I've missed hm. Much ... Thank you so much each and everyone and I will keep posting updates on here xxx



So happy for you missus that's the best news  bet you're so excited to see his wee face x


----------



## Lynzodolly

Sent you message Laura !!! I'm ecstatic !!! I an not wait !!!  xx


----------



## TLR

Lyndsy, that is fabulous news . I am so happy to hear that he is still improving and will be home soon!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Tracey thanks so much !!! Your messages have been lovely  xx


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Oh, I hope his count is just as good or even better tomorrow so he can come home! That's great news!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2

I am so glad to hear that Albert is doing better. I know you will be happy to have him home again with you.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Pam !! I'm so excited !! It's my works Christmas night out tonight and I wasn't going to go but I think I just might as my boy be home tomorrow  xx 

Yes reva I'm so happy he's slowly in the mend .. I will be like a mother hen tomorrow !! And the next good few days !!! Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Reva what an adorable Christmas pic of bogie and cassie  xx


----------



## maltese manica

This is great news! talk about an early Christmas gift!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Yes, Lyndsy, I think it would be good for you to go and have a good time! You've had so much stress and you need to do something fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Avec Bravissimo

Lyndsy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Could there be a better early Christmas gift?????!!!!!!!!!!!

This is wonderful!!!! This just makes my day!!! 

Great big hug for you!!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Pam thanks so much !!! I know and the insurance is covering everything !!!! I'm so happy  how's Leila doing ? Xx

Janene my best pal xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Kelly I know !!!! I just can't Wait !! I have his little bag ready to go get him his fave toy ( bunny ) and his blanket  xx


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Pam thanks so much !!! I know and the insurance is covering everything !!!! I'm so happy  how's Leila doing ? Xx
> 
> Janene my best pal xx


Go out and enjoy yourself and your wee boy will be home to snuggle tomorrow x


----------



## Lynzodolly

Yes I'm gonna !!! But not get too hungover as al have to be all perky and bright for wee man !!... Laura looks like you'll be babysitting next year after all hehe xx


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Yes I'm gonna !!! But not get too hungover as al have to be all perky and bright for wee man !!... Laura looks like you'll be babysitting next year after all hehe xx


Haha that is not a problem, 2 fluffs together  x


----------



## maggieh

That is truly wonderful news!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Sounds fun he he  how is sammy ? Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Maggie thanks so much  xx


----------



## pippersmom

that is fantastic news!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

This is certainly the best news ever and I am sure that you cannot wait until tomorrow. Enjoy your evening out this evening since it really will be a time for celebrating for you!! Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your little Albert once he is settled in. Will continue to keep little Albert in my thoughts and prayers that he continues to improve.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks so much snuggles mom  that's great and just so sweet of you I'm so happy  xx

Kathy I can't wait !! Yes I'm going to go with a lighter heart than I've carried all week that's for sure I wonder what he will think when I see him ? It's been a long 5 days !!! Xx


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Sounds fun he he  how is sammy ? Xx


He's in the groomers I'm waiting on them phoning to go get him. He was just too fluffy x


----------



## Lynzodolly

Awww post pics o him or send me a pic on my mobile  wanna see !!! Xx


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Awww post pics o him or send me a pic on my mobile  wanna see !!! Xx


I will soon as I get him home  x


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Lyndsy, I am so super excited for you and Albert. I can't wait until your holding him in your arms again. So very happy for you!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

This is amazing news i am so so happy for you, what a little trooper Albert is soon he will be in your arms!!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Barbara !! Thanks so much !! I can't wait  worried he's lost weight though ...xx

Lisa did u get my text message ?... The other day ? .. I know I can sleep easier tonight now first in days !! Xx


----------



## Furbabies mom

Wonderful news!!! He'll gain back his weight in no time, with mommy!s loving care!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Aww Deborah I hope so !!!!  just wanna bundle him up and spoil him !!... Wonder what food they were giving him there and if they have been washing his butt and hs eyes properly  xx


----------



## Summergirl73

:chili::aktion033::biggrin:arty::tender::hugging::dothewave::woohoo2::thmbup::sLo_grouphug3::sHa_banana::dancing banana::cheer::celebrate - firewor:two thumbs up::Flowers 2::Sunny Smile:


That about sums it up! So happy for you guys  !


----------



## Grace'sMom

:cheer: Yay! Can't wait to hear how he is when he gets home :cheer:


----------



## Kathleen

Just the best news ever!
I am so happy for you and Albert!
I am sure you cant wait to see him.:aktion033:


----------



## Lynzodolly

Bridget I love that little post !!!! I can't wait to post pics of him when he's home !!!...Thank you so much xxx


Tori I know !!! Best news all week I am worried that he is just at 27 and is supposed to be at least 40 they said to go home though .....  ... I'm worried what he will act like , look like when I see him too xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Kathleen I am so so so excited yes !!! But like I said I'm worried he might be really fragile  xx


----------



## SammieMom

:yahoo:That is such great news Lyndsy. I know your beyond excited. Now will Albert still need to get his levels higher or is 27 OK, sorry I forget the numbers in your previous posts. I am so happy for you sweetie! :wub:

I know you have to watch over Albert like a hawk, so this might not apply. and I am not one to give advise believe me:HistericalSmiley: But one thing I would have done different after Sammie's surgery is not be so overprotective/and spoiling him. I think he developed some behavioral issues from ME, that I have had to correct. I would try and keep it as close to how it was before he went to hospital.

Can't wait to see pics of your little MAN~~~


----------



## edelweiss

I am *a little* hesitant to jump in here because I know what I am about to say may be perceived as "negative" BUT "hands on my heart":wub: that is not how I mean this. I am as happy as anyone that little boy Albert is doing better & coming home :chili::chili:---both for him & for dear Lyndsy. I know that for all of us who have walked w/her in this process his coming home could not happen soon enough.:yes::yes:
Having said all of this I know how fragile he still is---this is a very serious condition -- and having lost a couple of pounds at his size is a lot. I also know how seeing him the first time will be a really big shock to you :new_shocked::smscare2::smscare2: Lyndsy---his hair will be cut in places (for infusions, etc) and he may smell a little strange (medicinal), and he will still be weak and probably sleep most of the time. I just want to prepare you a little for that. 
I also hope you have a good plan in place w/the local vet or vet hospital. I think the doctors will help you to know for what you need to watch & when you may need to have him checked locally or bring him back. You will need to move very quickly at any notice of a set-back.
We are all pulling for you & little Albert, Lyndsy. SMers will do anything to help each other. Be assured of all our love and prayers.:tender::tender::wub2:
And---yes, go & celebrate---we will be w/you in spirit!


----------



## michellerobison

:chili::chili:We're all so happy he will be coming home. Keep us posted on how he does and don't be afraid to take him to the vet if any tiny thing seems wrong. Better safe than sorry...:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom

edelweiss said:


> I am *a little* hesitant to jump in here because I know what I am about to say may be perceived as "negative" BUT "hands on my heart":wub: that is not how I mean this. I am as happy as anyone that little boy Albert is doing better & coming home :chili::chili:---both for him & for dear Lyndsy. I know that for all of us who have walked w/her in this process his coming home could not happen soon enough.:yes::yes:
> Having said all of this I know how fragile he still is---this is a very serious condition -- and having lost a couple of pounds at his size is a lot. I also know how seeing him the first time will be a really big shock to you :new_shocked::smscare2::smscare2: Lyndsy---his hair will be cut in places (for infusions, etc) and he may smell a little strange (medicinal), and he will still be weak and probably sleep most of the time. I just want to prepare you a little for that.
> I also hope you have a good plan in place w/the local vet or vet hospital. I think the doctors will help you to know for what you need to watch & when you may need to have him checked locally or bring him back. You will need to move very quickly at any notice of a set-back.
> We are all pulling for you & little Albert, Lyndsy. SMers will do anything to help each other. Be assured of all our love and prayers.:tender::tender::wub2:
> And---yes, go & celebrate---we will be w/you in spirit!


:ThankYou::goodpost: Lyndsy this is such great advise.....esp weight & having your Vet ready for any issues STAT......hugs!!!!


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi kandis .. There willing to let him go home at 27 count ... They did originally say 40 but ... They think he is stable as long as I take him back in a weeks time to double check his bloods and apparently he is the first Maltese in that hospital with the blood disorder so they have documented his case and are going to keep it all as research apparently ... Well I will do my best not to Molly cuddle him  I wonder what he will think when I walk through the door to get him  xxx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi sandi  thank you for such great advice I am really scared at how he is going to look  I know he won't be coming out the happy puppy he used to be  in guessing walks .. Playing etc wont be happening for a wee while too ... Wondering if he will remember to go to puppy pads as he was so good at using them ... 
My vet is ready and literally round the corner for handiness too .. They are getting read for his med orders apparently also ,.. I'm excited but scared too  thanks sandi for the heads up and oh yes I will be running to the vets at any sign of weirdness  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Michelle thanks so much for all your lovely support on this  and of course il keep you al updated and post pics xx


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Sandi, well said; I thought the same thing.
He's going to look pretty rough, skinny and weak. He needs quiet rest at home, sleep to allow his body to recover.
First sign of something wrong; he needs to see the vet.

Otherwise, this is great news that he is allowed to come home.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thank you Claire for the advice also .. Oh il be on here asking plenty of questions !! And for advice  you have all been so great !! Xx


----------



## Sylie

:grouphug:Just checking in on Albert...sounds like pretty good news.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Lyndsy - I didn't get on SM until now (lazy weekend here) and was thrilled beyond belief at the good news about Albert. :clap: I know that you can't wait. Remember to take a list of questions with you and write down what you're told. It's so easy to forget what they say and get mixed up since you'll be emotional. Yes he will not be the same physically as when he left you but I'm praying that with meds and care he'll be back to the Albert you know and love. Also realize that when we're really sick - we feel dreadful for a while. No energy, uncomfortable, really not ourselves. So these little guys go through the same thing. There's a period where they need rest, food, drink, meds and love. I now he'll be getting it and at any signs of problems you'll get him to the vet. BTW, be sure to mention to the vet that you had trouble getting through to him this week -- and what if there is an emergency and you have to reach him. Maybe he'll give you his cell number or something.

I know this will be your best Christmas present ever. rayer:
So can you take three days off of work? I know that you said it's hard to get time off. Or is that where Laura comes in? What a sweetheart she seems to be. Do you live near each other?


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi Susan  yes I can take time off work but my angel Laura will help too I think when I need a break  I wish my pal janene was closer too to help with her fluffs .... Oh I'm so excited I cut my Xmas night out short I only went out for 3 hours as I don't wanna be hungover for Ma boy coming home ( mummy instinct kicking in) he he... Thanks Susan I hope you are well and your baby xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi Sylvia yes better news he seems to be getting slowly better day by day ... So fingers crossed  xx


----------



## mysugarbears

Lyndsy that is wonderful that Albert will be coming home tomorrow, i know how excited you are to have your baby boy back home with you, what a wonderful Christmas gift! Please give Albert a kiss for me.


----------



## Summergirl73

Getting so excited for you! Do you have a small contained space so that the squirrley boy doesn't try to bounce about a bit? Keeping him still will be quite the challenge.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Lynzodolly said:


> Pam thanks so much !!! I know and the insurance is covering everything !!!! I'm so happy  how's Leila doing ? Xx
> 
> Janene my best pal xx


That's wonderful that the insurance is covering everything!!!! One less thing to worry about. Leila is doing well, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom

Lyndsy, 

Sandi gave you great advice and really helped..... It is a shock to see them after illness. So I'm glad she brought that up because it will be something you need to prepare for. You don't want to scare Albert when you see him by being overly upset.... So try to remember he won't look like the Albert you know right now but he is still Albert 

For pee pads.... Do you have an xpen?

I'd really keep him quiet for awhile. And it may be a good idea to keep him in an xpen with pads for the first few days like when you brought him home so that he don't have to worry about trying ot make it there if he needs to. It may not be that he has forgotten but it will be a strength issue. So you want to set him up to regain his confidence 

I know Kandis said if she could she wouldn't have spoiled her's as much after.... But let's all be honest here.... When our babies are hurt and sick we totally throw that out the window LOL It's why you didn't do it in the moment Kandis  You love them so much! 

I know Grace is a little *extra* spoiled because of all her health issues as a young puppy..... 

Just love on him  Love heals so much.... Get a sling and carry him around a bit... not all the time, but a little. Physical contact is very healing.


----------



## MoonDog

Hello Lyndsy. I've been "out of pocket" for the past two days but you and Albert haven't been far from my mind. I continue to pray for him and am so happy with your lastest update! I had to pop in here tonight and see how our little man is doing. I won't be on much until Monday but again, my prayers will continue.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

:chili:I can't wait to wake up in the morning to find out you're already on your way to pick him up and then to hear updates on how he did when he saw you and how he's doing at home! Maybe you should start a new thread after you get him so no one will miss it.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi Bridget .. No don't have a pen or cage for him he cried a lot in a baby cot I have for him but I might try it again ... He used to just run under my legs and just stay there  ... Ive penty pads in too ... 

Hi tori .. No don't have an xpen ... I'm actually getting scared about picking him up and dreading wha he will look like il do my best not to cry  ... Poor boy ... I called vets this morning waiting on them calling ack to confirm me picking him up at 2pm which is 4 hours away ...xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Robin your a star thank you so much for your kindness  I'm excited but very nervous to have him home and go get him too ..... Xx

Hi pam  4 hours to go .... Very nervous about seeing him  I've never seen a poorly puppy before really ... Right I was wondering ... I had to get Maltese manica to start this thread as for some strange reason it won't let me on my phone or I pad start a new thread ?!!! I can't figure it out ? As no where does it say new thread ?.... I might need someone to start a new one fr me  xxx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Just got off the phone to specialist his bloods went from 27 to 30 in one night they are very happy so !!!! I'm excited !!!!... 4 hours to go till I get him !!... I have a big box of chocs and a nice card for the staff who cared for him  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Hi Debbie thanks so much il give Albert a big kiss from you and all your lovely babies too xx


----------



## edelweiss

Lyndsy, I would be happy to start a new thread for you on "Welcome Home Albert" if you want---just let me know! 
Oh Hallelujah on the #30!!!!!!!!!!! I call that Amazing Grace! We are ALL so thrilled I know. You must be over the moon happy! I do believe that Christmas has come early this year!:clap::clap::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance:
I think I must be about 2 hours ahead of you so I will be checking back for ANY news! Please feel us around you when you enter the hospital and be the brave Lassie we know that any good Scot would be in this situation! Albert is your baby and you can do this for him! Also, please post a little picture of him if you can---or send it to one of us to post. 
We are so grateful for today and this coming home party! :chili::chili:
All of your friends here are w/you in spirit. :wub:


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Robin your a star thank you so much for your kindness  I'm excited but very nervous to have him home and go get him too ..... Xx
> 
> Hi pam  4 hours to go .... Very nervous about seeing him  I've never seen a poorly puppy before really ... Right I was wondering ... I had to get Maltese manica to start this thread as for some strange reason it won't let me on my phone or I pad start a new thread ?!!! I can't figure it out ? As no where does it say new thread ?.... I might need someone to start a new one fr me  xxx


That's great about his bloods.

Re the thread starting thing, is it maybe coz you're going through an 'app' or something, or are you trying doing it through safari? It's strange that you can't see it.


----------



## Lynzodolly

Sandi yes if you can start a new thread for me that would be great for Albert  thanks ... 
I know 30 !!! Yippee !!!.,,, 3 hours to go till Alberto is in my arms ... 
You will have to tel me how I can send a picture for you to post up of him too ... 
Thanks so much for your constant help , advice and support if only Albert knew !!! .. I hope kitzel and liesel are doing well too  xx 

Hi Laura not going throu an app  or safari ...  don't know it weird il try my lap top later but if not maybe I can I phone send you a pic to put up for me of boyo on the post sandi is going to start  xx


----------



## Lynzodolly

Was wondering also before I go get him do you think I need to get in anything for him  for his journey home or at home  xx


----------



## lols82

Lynzodolly said:


> Sandi yes if you can start a new thread for me that would be great for Albert  thanks ...
> I know 30 !!! Yippee !!!.,,, 3 hours to go till Alberto is in my arms ...
> You will have to tel me how I can send a picture for you to post up of him too ...
> Thanks so much for your constant help , advice and support if only Albert knew !!! .. I hope kitzel and liesel are doing well too  xx
> 
> Hi Laura not going throu an app  or safari ...  don't know it weird il try my lap top later but if not maybe I can I phone send you a pic to put up for me of boyo on the post sandi is going to start  xx


Yeah course you can, i'll be home all day


----------



## Lynzodolly

Thanks Laura that's me just setting off for him now !!!!! Whoop !!! Xx


----------



## Avec Bravissimo

THIS is exactly what I was hoping to wake up to!! This is wonderful news!!

Congratulations! Imagine how happy he will be to be home again (not to mention your excitement!!)!

Can't wait for the "We are home" update!!


----------



## Snowbody

Lynzodolly said:


> Just got off the phone to specialist his bloods *went from 27 to 30 in one night *they are very happy so !!!! I'm excited !!!!... 4 hours to go till I get him !!... I have a big box of chocs and a nice card for the staff who cared for him  xx


arty:arty::yahoo: Lyndsy, I can't wait to hear that you have him in your arms. It sounds like Albert's a little fighter and wants to show his mom how well he can do. :chili: 

As a mom (i'm a skin mom) sometimes you see your children go through horrible things - my son almost died at age 2 and I'll never forget when he skied ahead of us when he was about 6 years old, skied into a fence and we came upon him with blood all over his face and the snow. You just have to put on your big girl panties, take a breath and then make them feel like everything's just fine, no matter what your reaction really is. You need to make Albert feel like he's fine. It's one of the hardest things to do as a parent but it's part of parenthood. I know you can do it. Safe travels. We're all there with you virtually :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

Snowbody said:


> arty:arty::yahoo: Lyndsy, I can't wait to hear that you have him in your arms. It sounds like Albert's a little fighter and wants to show his mom how well he can do. :chili:
> 
> As a mom (i'm a skin mom) sometimes you see your children go through horrible things - my son almost died at age 2 and I'll never forget when he skied ahead of us when he was about 6 years old, skied into a fence and we came upon him with blood all over his face and the snow. You just have to put on your big girl panties, take a breath and then make them feel like everything's just fine, no matter what your reaction really is. You need to make Albert feel like he's fine. It's one of the hardest things to do as a parent but it's part of parenthood. I know you can do it. Safe travels. We're all there with you virtually :grouphug:


:goodpost:


----------

